# Is there a stomach virus dogs can pass to one another?



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I posted the other day about giving my dogs organ meat and how it always upsets their stomachs. Well, I had given the tiniest bit of chicken liver and Sabrina puked that night and didn't want to eat at all the next day so I assumed that was the problem. It was a couple of days before the next dog started puking which was Lily. Later that day Angel started, the next day it was Briana, the next day Karma, then Toby, then Bailey and today Nyla. So I have 2 dogs left and they have so far been okay. Whatever is bothering them is lasting about 24 hrs and then they're fine. They all got liver on the same day so now I can't believe it was that since it's been about 10 days since the first episode. Can they get stomach viruses that are passed from one to another like people get?
Whatever the problem is I can assure you I'm REALLY over it. My washer is full non stop from puke covered bedding. I want it to stop.....uke:


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

A friend's dog caught canine influenza (doggy flu) from her sister's dog. And some vets are reccommending you vaccinate against it if your dog comes into alot of contact with other dogs (i.e. dogparks)


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I've heard of that but thought it was much worse. They have all puked a few times and not wanted to eat for the day and then they're fine. I foster other dogs but all that have come through lately have been healthy so I don't know what to think.


----------

